# Wow JWT ECU and Cams



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

Hello I have a 1993 NX1600. I already had put in intake, headers, custom exhaust. But I recentlry bought a reprogrammed JWT ECU and JWT GA16DE cams. I put the ECU first and the cams 2 months later. To start with, the difference with the ECU was very impressive and gains were accross a broad part of the poweband. The ECU ended up costing me about 1300$ canadian, not cheap no. I JWT had told that the turnover for reprogramming the ECU was 4 to 5 weeks. Well I waited for my ECU 11 weeks, ie, all the summer. However, the wait was really worht it. I was so happy when I got them, and have been ever since. Just an advice to anyone who might want to buy one, it may take a while. As for the cams, I ordered them and got them a week later. However, repeated calls to JWT and questions on this message board assured me that an average mecanic would be able to install them in a minimum time of an hour and a half, but I figured it would be more like 2.5 to 3 hours. I was also assured that no other parts were needed, that the cams would fit right in, no new shims, valve spring, anything. So I thought the installation costs were something I could relatively easily absorb. I left my car at my local garage, where all my previoust installements were done, on a sunday night. I endeed up getting my car on wednesday afternoon with a bill for 9 and half hours of labor, plus new shims. The cost of installing the cams had now come to close to 1000$ canadian whereas the cams cost 750$ canadian. This was well over what I had planned to spend, and even what I had to spend. If I would of known about the real installation time, I would never of bought the cams at this time. I dont know who is right JWT my local mecanic, or the three nissan dealers who told me that the minimum time for changing normal GA16DE cams is 5.5 hours, or even the performance garage that gave me the same estimates, but I sure would of liked to have known the truth before buying the cams. I have been going to the same mecanic for many years now, for the three cars I have had. Therefore, I dont really see the reason for him to overcharge me, since he hasnt in the pass. Still, the cams are amazing, they pull incredibly hard till the redlinen and would recommend them to anyone with a GA16DE. Only, I would of like for JWT to tell me that the installation time would be a bit longer than 1.5 hours, quite a bit longer. As it stands now, I am more bitter than I am happy, even though my car goes faster.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well after paying what you did for those gains, I'd be pretty bitter too.


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*I know*

Still, for me living in Canada, I could come close to afford a turbo, or another car for now. But the price and time required to install the cams do not warrent them. If I had known, but it isnt in the interest of thoose who make them to have high installation cost like this. Still bitter. Hope other people pay attention to this tread especially thoose with GA16DE.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I changed my cams in a little over an hour on my GA16DE. I've done 2 sets in this time.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Agree, Mike*

Doing cams for the first time in my car I totally jacked around and did it in less than 5 hours. 

The other thing, JWT has THE most complete instructions I have ever seen, it is EASY to estimate how long it will take based on reading the instructions. In fact GA's are easier to change the cams on than SR20's because the timing chain CANNOT fall off the idler sprocket like the SR20 can. Anyway, I personally feel you got ripped on the install, secondly I feel you could have estimated this better by throoughly going over the JWT install instructions. 

Regardless they are a kille rmod. gald to see you got them done all the way in Canada, eh...


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Question*

Since you guys seem to know a lot about my car and maybey more about the platform or the engine. If I had the choice to install a rear sway bar, a front sway bar or a front strut tower brace, which one should I go for? And are theese all easy to install?, ie, require little to no labor time. My second question is this. In the spring, I plan to change the suspension for KYB AGX struts and eaibach springs. While doing this, I would like to change all the bushing for the suspension, stabilizer bars, engine mounts and shifter. Is changing all of theese bushings easy. If so, how much time should it take?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Get the rear sway. Stillen or Progress. Bushings are a PITA as many of them require a bushing press. Some of them are easy and you can do them yourself. 

My advice, do more work on the car yourself or at least take the time to learn what is involved in the installation so you don't get bent over.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

haha, next time just bring some vasoline with ya and it'll hurt less 

But seriously, u've gotten ripped off, NO way freaking cams take 9 hours to install. It shouldn't take more then 3 hours max for a REAL machanic to do a cam swap in a GA16... maybe they just don't know nissan all that well.

My SR20 S3 only took me 2 days hehe  But that's with me dicking around not know what to do and not having the proper tools, so I had to run to pep boys every 2 hours to get new things.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

How many hours do you think it would take to do the JWT cams, new tensioners, new guides and seal it all up with a new valve cover gasket? Just wanna get an idea. Thanks!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Damn, 9hours? Heck it took me 5 and I'm no mechanic. The dealership told me that the book says about 6. And new shims? I had no issues and didn't have to replace anything. But anyways, if you do the upper tensioner when doing the cams it only takes an extra 5 mins max. I'm not sure about the lower one though. I've heard that one is a real bitch but I'll probably find that out in 2 weeks if Steve comes to my meet. And sealing up the valve cover gasket maybe another 5 mins.

Mitch


----------

